# New kitten not eating/drinking



## doodynj (Dec 28, 2006)

We just brought our new kitten home last night. She is running around the house, up and down the stairs, and climbing all over us and the furniture. She seems to be very happy and comfortable with us. Unfortunately, she hasn't touched her food or water, and doesn't appear that she has used the litterbox (and I can't find any evidence around the house). Is this normal? Should we be as worried as we are?


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

The same thing has happened to me before. Typically I find though once I wake up in the morning that some food and water are gone and there is a surprise in the litter box. 

When I brought my cat Willis home it took him 2-3 days before he would do anything. He was an adult so he could go that long...not sure about a kitten. Maybe others have some advice and or experiences.


----------



## koolkat22 (Dec 27, 2006)

it really is ,about when u take him home he does not know u so he willl hide behind/in something and when u leave them alone they will eat and drind water and leave a surprise in the litter box and when he goes around u he will think u are nice :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Some cats dig right into the food, others are too scared or too excited. I wouldn't be worried unless he doesn't eat today.

As for the litterbox...have you checked around for deposits in other places? Not sure how old this little one is, but with upstairs and down I'd recommend at least two litterboxes-one on each level. Holly was 12 weeks old when I got her and she did not understand the concept of having to go all the way upstairs to find a litterbox.


----------



## Bengal Ragdoll Lab Mad (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi,

We picked up a Bengal Kitten last saturday (23rd dec). It was not till late on Christmas night that she ate any food and we found her using her litter tray. Once she started eating her food she has been fine.

She is very nervous and is still not totally sure of her new home. This is different to our other cats who settled much quicker. 

Im just going down the route she will settle as time goes by. Today she has been sleeping on the sofa with another of our cats so things are improving.

Good luck with your kitten.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

From what I've read about Bengals they have more wild kitty in them than a lot of other breeds. 
Give her time, she'll make herself at home soon.  
:catrun


----------



## Bengal Ragdoll Lab Mad (Dec 27, 2006)

gunterkat said:


> From what I've read about Bengals they have more wild kitty in them than a lot of other breeds.
> Give her time, she'll make herself at home soon.
> :catrun


Thanks for the information. I think it could be down to this. Touch wood she is starting to get better.


----------

